# strange format



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Page 4 of The Appeal of Alcohol keeps coming up as a typed page, without the boxes, color, etc. The other pages are fine.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

What have you been drinking? 

Sorry, just kidding. But that is strange.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes! I had a Pina Colada tonight with dinner!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Happened to me as well, and I believe it was the same thread.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for bringing this to my attention, I made the techs aware of the issue and hopefully we can get this resolved as soon as possible.

Thank you so much 

~ Glenda


----------

